# Forbidden Crypts - My Halloween Home Page!!!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for that, halloweiner. Very nice! I was visitor 999...*snaps finger*...missed a grand by one.

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You're welcome. I hope you all visit often.*

<center></center>


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Just added a new "Saw" Sounds Page:

http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/SawMovieSoundsPage.html 
*



<center></center>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great site. Like the music.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. I made that "Saw" page sound file with my Windows Sound Recorder and a Flash Decompiler program I have.


<center></center>


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*We're back online for the moment. The web site will be down as of 1:42 pm est on Saturday 10/30, and won't be back up until November 3rd. Hopefully with the hotlinking function turned off I have been able to cut down on bandwidth useage, and I won't have this trouble another month. We'll see I guess.*




<center></center>


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2004)

www.terrorinthewoods.com Eastern Iowa-an absolute obsession

"Everyone dies, but not everyone lives."


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*We're back online. 

I'm having to move around some of my sound page photos. Turning off the hotlink function some of the photos won't open.*

<center></center>


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Still online, and lots of new stuff added since I first posted this site. I now have a "The Devil's Rejects" page, and about 210 screen caps from "Saw" on my "Saw" page.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Halloweiner,

Your site is awesome! So many midis and sounds.....
I've bookmarked ya! Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you like it. Enjoy!


----------

